# what size tiller?



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

I'm sure this kind of thing gets asked a lot but I couldn't find it by searching. What is the biggest tiller I can run behind a 45 horse tractor? I have an IH 424 that tractordata.com says makes 36 hp at the PTO.
Same question for a flail mower and brush hog.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Off the top of my head, a 72 inch brush hog is about max for heavy brush ..............All depends on how rough of material you'll be cutting. Just weeds, you could step it up to an 84 inch. Tiller, about 60 inches would be recommended, but if you have non rocky soil, you could go larger.


----------



## Panhandle_Stan (May 21, 2011)

It really depends on the soil type and how many passes you want to make. I have a TC29 and use a Landpride 60" tiller. In heavy clay I cut 2" passes and in sandy soil I can go 6".


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

As I stated in another thread, a general rule of thumb I use is, 5HP/ft min. An important thing to keep in mind is, you want the tiller to cover at least one of the rear tire tracks. To cover only one tire usually means an offset mounted tiller. The big thing here is what Stan mentioned. it's all about ground conditions.

Ground conditions in the Willamette valley can get compacted due to our wet winters and if you throw in virgin soil, it compounds the problem. First time I use a tiller on my garden plot My 50+ HP MF was straining pulling a 6' tiller. After many yrs of tilling the same soil, my Yanmar pulling a 4.5' tiller doesn't have to work very hard. Here at the new place, and again working with virgin soil + rocks, my Yanmar is working quite hard and I'm going very slow as compared to our previous place.


----------

